# Advanced streaming timer / countdown for OBS [Deleted]



## MMLTech (May 3, 2022)

XBStyx submitted a new resource:

Advanced streaming timer / countdown for OBS - Streaming timer / countdown with various configuration options



> *Configure your own:* https://obscountdown.com/#Configure
> *Documentation:* https://obscountdown.com/#Documentation
> *Legal information:* https://obscountdown.com/#Privacy
> *Suggestions & Requests:* https://discord.gg/Hwc47bpG3r
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## MMLTech (May 3, 2022)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

